# Warning Light on dash - what is it??



## Jeff43 (Sep 13, 2000)

could use a little help here...a friend of mine just got an EOS and had a warning light on the dash go on...it is the shape of a car w/a marking on the side...light only stayed on for a bit, then shut off after a few start cycles. She checked the owners manual but it was not listed. my guess was it was some kind of loose gas cap indicator - instead of tripping the CEL, it has it's own light now??
i apologize for the vague description and appreciate any help...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Warning Light on dash - what is it?? (Jeff43)*

The EOS does have a gas cap not fastened warning light. Can't remember what it look like off the top of my head.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Warning Light on dash - what is it?? (mark_d_drake)*

It looks like a car with a big screw stuck in the rear quarter panel.
There was a thread on this, but I'm sure it is long since archived.
Kevin
Found it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3146666


_Modified by just4fun at 6:11 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## Jeff43 (Sep 13, 2000)

*Re: Warning Light on dash - what is it?? (just4fun)*

thanks guys, much appreciated!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

